# How to set a limit on the volume of computer speaker



## marrieanne0607 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, my kid likes to play music on her laptop connecting to speakers. She keeps increasing the volume to enjoy while never knows when it is too loud. It gives me headaches and worries me about her hearing. 
Is there anyway to set a limit on the maximum volume of the speaker as we want (not as the producer allows)?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of, no.


----------



## marrieanne0607 (Feb 14, 2011)

Again with the same problem, is there anyway, whether hardware or software, that we can control the sound volume from the laptop by setting a ceiling on the volume. I mean a way not too obvious that a teenager (not a techno sophisticated one) can detect. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Merovign (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a real problem with very few solutions. I've met a lot of young adults that are deaf as a post because they maxed the volume on their headphones for 12 hours a day or more.

One thing you will probably have to do (that should already be done) is have your child using a user account on the machine that is *not* an admin account, and you should have access to the admin account on the machine. There are many tutorials on that and I'm sure that information is posted elsewhere here.

You *might* be able to get away with removing access to the system volume controls in their account and/or setting policies to prevent them from changing the volume, but that might not affect some media players or website players.

There is a program called Volume Lock:

Volume control utility - VolumeLock

It's $15 but it's shareware so you can try it before you buy it. It has password protection so you can prevent the young'n from changing the settings, if they have a limited account you should be able to prevent them from killing the driver with Task Manager.

Good luck and let us know if that solves the problem! Now, how to solve the problem with kids and the mp3 player/headphones going deaf.

It's a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You log on as Admin, set the volume level (Master and WaveSynth) down to where YOU like it to be using the amplified device the kiddies use at MAX volume, you then change permissions on sndvol32.exe in C:\Windows\System32 so that only an Admin can use it, and log off and reboot.


----------

